# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  کپی نشدن فایل های پایگاه داده در پروژم

## ErRorr

سلام
من یه پروژه نوشتم که سی شارپ+اس کیو ال هست
من میخوام این پروژه ببرم رو یه سیستم دیگه اجراش کنم 
یه غیر از پوشه برنامه پروزه سی شارپم باید فیل های دیتا بیسمو هم باید انتقال بدم
وقتی میرم تو پوشه اس کیو ال میخوام جابجاش کنم اروور میگیره میگه فایل ها در اس کیو ال باز هستند؟باید چه کار کنم من

----------


## nazihosseinioun

detach كنيد سپس منتقل كنيد

----------


## Davidd

راه مطمئنش اينه كه از ديتابيس Full Back Up بگيريد و در سيستم مشتري Restore كنيد.

----------

